# Just couldn't say goodbye to this midday buddy



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Need something better than these clips - too much tension.









Yummy....


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

nice pic, supprised you didnt burn your lips on that one. Just lad my first HDM EE a few weeks ago and it was good even young. I cant wait to see how they mature over the next couple years


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

mike91LX said:


> nice pic, supprised you didnt burn your lips on that one. Just lad my first HDM EE a few weeks ago and it was good even young. I cant wait to see how they mature over the next couple years


Mike, I DID burn em' an with the clip and all, it sort of reminded me of life in the early 80's before my kids were born.:wink:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Get yourself a nice little Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob pipe to finish them up. Works great.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Get yourself a nice little Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob pipe to finish them up. Works great.


John, you know, I never thought of that. I think I will def. have a look at some pipes on my next stop at the B&M.

What would be an "entry level" (um, read inexpensive) pipe. Meerschaum SOUNDS expensive.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

They are like $10.00:

Amazon.com: Country Gentleman Corn Cob Pipe - Missouri Meerschaum - Straight pipe: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Why, thank you Johnny!:nod:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> They are like $10.00:
> 
> Amazon.com: Country Gentleman Corn Cob Pipe - Missouri Meerschaum - Straight pipe: Kitchen & Dining


OK, so last night before my gig I stop in at a B&M located near the venue.

I get a couple of premiums (Padron 1926 #9 & Liga Privada t-52 toro) and an Acid Kuba Maduro for my nephew. I go to check out and notice a box of cheap corn cob pipes and ask "how much"? The shop owner gifts it to me so I tried it at the end of a Padron 1926 #6 (fit perfectly into the cob).

Works like a CHARM dude! First time I've EVER smoked the entire stogie, I mean, every bit of tobacco burned!

This pipe is a real cheapo though, so I'm gonna order the one you linked me on Amazon.

Thank you Johnny!8)


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> They are like $10.00:
> 
> Amazon.com: Country Gentleman Corn Cob Pipe - Missouri Meerschaum - Straight pipe: Kitchen & Dining


John, I gotta tell ya, the Corn Cob thing works out GREAT on those smokes that I just can't let go. The two stogies I've tried it with were:

Padron Anny 1926 #6 - this fit perfectly into the bowl with a tight seal.

Cohiba Magicos - I was unsure how I was going to do this because I believe the ring was 52, and def. larger than the opening, but when I got down to an inch, it was still pliable enough to sort of squish down to size, then, using a pocket knife, I was able to carefully work it in to the bowl as it burned down.

First two smokes I can truly say I smoked every bit of. It also reminded me of why I picked up a pipe back when I was in my thirties.

Now, I don't know if I'd want to whip the cobber out when enjoying a Doppio Expresso in the high rollers section of my favorite casino, but on a solo herf, I will not hesitate!

Many thanks brother!:yo:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Once again, thanks to Johnny Rock for this great solution:


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Once again, thanks to Johnny Rock for this great solution:


 Talk about getting your moneys worth!ound:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I almost took another pic, smoked it for another 15 minutes. Less than 1/4 inch of unburned wrapper left AND the ash held the hole time. I would've kept going but had to get back from my "coffee" break.:bounce:



s_catz said:


> Talk about getting your moneys worth!ound:


----------

